# Canon releases MacOS version of their EOS Webcam Utility



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 28, 2020)

> Back in April Canon released its EOS webcam utility application for Windows, and now they have released a MacOS version.
> The EOS Webcam Utility Beta software solution requires one single USB plug (which may need to be purchased separately) to connect the camera to a Windows* operating systems computer. Once the software is downloaded and the camera is configured within a video conferencing application, the user will be ready to go.
> *Canon EOS Webcam Utility for MacOS and Windows*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## yeahright (May 28, 2020)

Tried it (on Windows) with a 5D4 - works, but has no configuration options. You can configure on the camera, though. For autofocus to work during video chats the camera must be in Video mode. Also, you need to make sure that EOS utility (if installed) does not take control of the camera, otherwise it won't show up as an available camera in video conferencing applications.


----------



## Hanley (May 28, 2020)

I've used it with my EOSR and the RF 35mm f1.8.
It works flawlessly with Teams and Zoom, I've had so many comments like "wow your webcam looks amazing".
It'll be interesting to see if it works as well on Mac.


----------



## cuboci (May 28, 2020)

Now where's the Linux version? 
Probably won't happen, considering how desktop Linux is such a niche target for most companies but one can dream.


----------



## cyberhusky (May 28, 2020)

Does only work in the USA.


----------



## koenkooi (May 28, 2020)

cyberhusky said:


> Does only work in the USA?



Try and find out!


----------



## Joules (May 28, 2020)

cyberhusky said:


> Does only work in the USA.


Sure about that? The windows version also said it is only supported in the US and still works fine around the world. I guess they literally mean support literally here.


----------



## jkirch76 (May 28, 2020)

I tried it and it seems to work fine with my EOS R.
It does work in Germany.
Wishing that the EOS M5 would be supported.


----------



## dcm (May 28, 2020)

MacMini with Catalina 10.15.5 works with M6M2 and 22 f/2 in the MS Teams native app. Didn't bother with the 1DX2.

Unfortunately my M3 and M5 only give the splash screen. I would have used the M3 as a dedicated webcam. This isn't the fault of the EOS Webcam Utility - it was probably left out of the camera in favor of their wireless control for remote shooting. From the EOS Utility manual:




Still planning on getting the CamLink solution when it is back in stock. That works will all devices that provide HDMI out.


----------



## SteveC (May 28, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Now where's the Linux version?
> Probably won't happen, considering how desktop Linux is such a niche target for most companies but one can dream.



I'd a million times rather see them port their other stuff to Linux (DPP, the camera utilities, whatever it is one uses to tether their camera), than this.


----------



## photoenix (May 28, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Now where's the Linux version?
> Probably won't happen, considering how desktop Linux is such a niche target for most companies but one can dream.


----------



## Daner (May 29, 2020)

I used this for a couple of hours while teaching today and the battery indicator remained at full power throughout the call. After finishing, I plugged in the battery to charge it and it was still fully charged. The fact that my EOS R seems to at least retain charge via the USB-C connection with my MacBook Pro running Catalina is a significant, positive, and very welcome difference from one tester's experience using the PC version with a 1DX III.


----------



## Danglin52 (May 30, 2020)

Hanley said:


> I've used it with my EOSR and the RF 35mm f1.8.
> It works flawlessly with Teams and Zoom, I've had so many comments like "wow your webcam looks amazing".
> It'll be interesting to see if it works as well on Mac.



Are you you using a Chrome browser and the web based version of Zoom? The video said it was not compatible with Zoom on Safari or the desktop version. About 1-2 version back, they changed the Zoom desktop software where it would not work with virtual camera feeds, which is one of the methods used to connect a camera feed over USB. Just curious.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (May 30, 2020)

Daner said:


> I used this for a couple of hours while teaching today and the battery indicator remained at full power throughout the call. After finishing, I plugged in the battery to charge it and it was still fully charged. The fact that my EOS R seems to at least retain charge via the USB-C connection with my MacBook Pro running Catalina is a significant, positive, and very welcome difference from one tester's experience using the PC version with a 1DX III.



Unless I am mistaken, the EOS R charges via USB C while in use.


----------



## koenkooi (May 30, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Unless I am mistaken, the EOS R charges via USB C while in use.



It does not, it needs to have the power switch in the "Off" position. Unless Canon snuck that in in the latest firmware update.


----------



## pauloancarvalho (May 31, 2020)

Not working for me on Mac OS 10.14.6. Works on Windows just fine. I will try on somebody's Mac with 10.15 Catalina to see if it works there.


----------



## Daner (Jun 1, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> It does not, it needs to have the power switch in the "Off" position. Unless Canon snuck that in in the latest firmware update.



My use pattern during my test was to use the camera for the introductions and at the end and beginning of each module, then switch it off while presenting my slides, since the students could not see my face anyway. Even if the EOS R only charges while it is off, that will still be useful for me.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 1, 2020)

Does not work in macOS Catalina.


----------



## pauloancarvalho (Jun 1, 2020)

bsbeamer said:


> Does not work in macOS Catalina.



I'm glad it's not only me. Let's wait for an update then.


----------



## dcm (Jun 1, 2020)

bsbeamer said:


> Does not work in macOS Catalina.



Works fine on Catalina for me (see above). What exactly doesn't work? Have you been to Canon's forum for the Mac webcam? There's a lot of useful information there.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jun 4, 2020)

Somewhat unrelated question, can anyone tell me if the included USB-C "interface cable" provided with the EOS R powers the camera/charges the battery? Or do I still need an AC Adapter for long-running webcam applications?


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 4, 2020)

It will only charge it when the power switch is set to "Off".


----------



## rlan214 (Aug 11, 2020)

hey can someone send me their copy of webcam utility for MACOS, i got worship coming up and canon site is down.

thanks


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 11, 2020)

rlan214 said:


> hey can someone send me their copy of webcam utility for MACOS, i got worship coming up and canon site is down.
> 
> thanks



Go to the Canadian site


----------

